# Camping Cots.



## kiteri

Well, I broke down today and made a camping gear purchase, even though I was trying not to spend any more money until the weather broke!

I was in Walmart and they had EXACTLY four Ozark Trail camping cots for $22.83 each!!!! I couldn't pass the price.

I have been searching on ebay and trolling for coupon codes at the sporting goods websites to be able to pick up some sort of bedding for this camping season, and this was a steal of a deal.

I looked at the air mattresses with the folding frames under them and all I could invision is one of the air mattresses getting a slow air leak and waking up with pieces of that frame work in my !!!!!

I considered just sleeping on the air mattresses on the ground, but I had nightmares about rainy days with all of our bedding all over the floor of the tent covered in mud.

These cots fold up as slick as could be and are surprisingly sturdy. I see another product review coming!!!!! :clapping:


----------



## mailfire99

Good deal Kiteri, sounds awesome, especially for that price. So what was the regular price of the camping cot? Walmart here I come


----------



## kiteri

That IS the regular price!!!!!!!

They were out in the "greenhouse" section with the lawn chairs, not in the camping isle!!!!


----------



## ctfortner

Good deal Kiteri, hopefully it will work good. Interesting, a garden cot huh?  I may see if they have some here too, I could use that for several different things.


----------



## haroldj

Very interesting, let me know how they work out. For that price, if it works ok it would be worth it. So its pretty cozy? Does it fold in half?


----------



## roadhouse

That is a great price....I might have to hit up Walmart here and see if they have any. I could use one or two for our Jeep tent camping trips.


----------



## kiteri

It actually folds up and slides into a bag and is only about the size of one of those folding chairs. It works and looks like this one except it is green and not camo:

Premier 7225 Heavy Duty Folding Cot, Generous-sized camp cot for camping, travel, overnight guests, Heavy duty All-weather 600D Nylon PVC coated Polyester fabric, Built with powder-coated steel frame and reinforced steel hinges (PREMIER7225 PREMIER-7

I will keep you posted on the cozy factor, once I sleep on it!


----------



## ctfortner

Great. and its my favorite color, camo :yippie:

I am going today after work to see if they have any.


----------



## cricket2

Hmm, I could use one or two of these cots myself. These would be great since I mostly tent camp. I could lay out of one of these by the campfire


----------



## glfortner

Great...:smack-head: Just what we need--more camo!


----------



## grace

Those are gorgeous cots Kiteri ! I always slept on the floor, but these keep you very securely off the ground. They fold up so neatly so they can easily be stored during the day. My second youngest girl wants nothing but camouflage pants galore. She has three pairs right now, and a shirt to match. I also love the price for the camping cot. Awesome job as always!!:10220:


----------

